# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Pasqyrimi i fenomeneve shoqërore negative ne shtyp

## Peshtjellim

Te dashur Miq, 

E hapa kete teme me qellimin qe te shtroja para jush nje fenomen qe po ndodh ne qytetin ku jetoj aktualisht, worcester, Masschusetts si rrjedhoje e nje artikulli te publikuar ne gazeten lokale mbi nje projekt qe ndermora kete vere mbi trafikun e femrave ne shqiperi. 

Une jam nje studente ne nje nga universitetet e Worcester, dhe veres qe kaloi ndermora nje projekt te sponsorizuar nga Universiteti per te mesuar me shume mbi trafikun e femres shqiptare. si pjese te projektit, intervistova dy vajza te reja te cilat ishin riatdhesuar nga Italia, ku ishin detyruar te prostituoeshin nga trafikantet qe i kishin genjyer. Ne artikull, te cilin po e ve me poshte, reporterja pasqyron qellimet e mia per te bere kete projekt, shpjegon historite e dy vajzave qe une intervistova. 

Nga komuniteti shqiptar ne worcester kam marre reagime shume negative per publikimin e ketij artikulli ne gazeten lokale. Ndersa shume persona ne Universitet, dhe jashte tij, (jo-shqiptare) me kane thene se perpara se te lexonin artikullin, nuk e dinin qe kjo ndodhte ne shqiperi, dhe se u este dukur me interes qe dikush po flet per kete ceshtje.


Doja te sillja ketu kete teme, per te hapur per diskutim ceshtjen e dhenies rendesi publike nje teme kaq te mprehte per shqiperine, dhe per te kuptuar me teper, nese eshte e demshme per komunitetin shqiptar ne USA qe nje anetar i komunitetit te tyre te doje te "tunde" ndergjegjen e tyre dhe te huajve per ate qe po ndodh ne vendin tone. 

Argumentet qe kam degjuar kundra shkrimit te artikullit dhe mua personalisht, jane se eshte jopatriotike, eshte e demshme per imazhin tone ne qyetet amerikane, se njerezit do te jene te frikesuar te shkojne ne shqiperi nese kane ndermend te investojne atje, dhe se une po kontribuoj per te shtuar negativitetitn qe egziston per ne shqiptaret. 

Artikullin mund ta lexoni te forumi albasoul, problematika shqiptare, plaga e prostitucionit, shkrimi i fundit, te faqja e dyte e temes.


e.h

----------


## Babe

Shtypi shqiptar kopjon artikuj nga gazetat italjane apo gjetke dhe i nxjerr sikur i kan bere vete  :perqeshje:  ktij po i them shtyp une  :perqeshje:

----------


## pekomeri

Kam qene tre here ne qytetin tend ,sepse kam djalin,motren dhe vellain atje. Tema qe ke shkruar  ti ne gazeten lokale mund te jete nje realitet i hidhur i shqiptareve,por atje ku jeton ti eshte i panjohur.Te gjithe shqiptaret qe jetojne atje jane familjare dhe te rinje qe vazhdojne shkollen,por qe ky fenomen i prostitucionit nuk njihej fare nga ata.Pra ti padashur ke hapur nje plage qe i ka bere dem bashkadhetareve tane atje.Ndryshe do te ishte ne europe,ku shkrimet per kete teme jane te panumerta.Cilido qe shkruan per kete teme duhet te jete i kujdesshem qe te mos jete vetem kostatues,por te denoncoje ata te cilet perfitojne nga ky trafik.Ndryshe nuk eshte asgje tjeter por vetem menaxher i krimit te prostitucionit.

----------


## Albo

Qe ti japesh pergjigje pyetjes, bere mire apo gabim qe shkruajte ate artikull, une po te bej vetem dy pyetje qe ti mund tu pergjigjesh:

- Cfare do te fitojne ato 2 gocat shqiptare qe paten ate fat, apo mijra te tjerat qe ndajne te njejtin fat nga ky artikull?

- A doli artikulli juaj ne konkluzione se kush eshte fajtor per fenomenin apo hapat qe duhet te merren per ta parandaluar?

Po te jap edhe une mendimin personal me poshte.

Nese artikulli juaj ishte tip tablloid, ku ju pyesni e dy femrat shqiptare pergjigjen dhe kjo ishte ne vetvete artikulli, ai eshte i demshem jo vetem per imazhin e Shqiperise ne bote, por edhe per vete ato dy gocat, fatkeqesia e te cilave shfrytezohet per motive sensacioni mediatik.

Nese artikulli juaj eshte nje raport i gjate qe studion epidemine e prostitucionit qe nga shkaqet dhe kush e organizon e sponsorizon dhe cfare po bejne institucionet per ta ndalur apo per tu ardhur ne ndihme viktimave, atehere ai raport ka vlera te medha informuese si per shqiptaret edhe per te huajt.

I semuri nuk ka nevoje per nje doktor me shume qe ti japi diagnozen nga se vuan, por per nje doktor qe gjen shkakun e semundjes dhe ofron kuren per te.

----------


## macia_blu

mbeshtes albon...! ( qe kohet e fundit memduket krejt ndryshe , porzitivisht )
... ndersa  per ate qe te shqeteson ty, se ti nuk paske  bere nje pune patrioteike , ose se ke demtuar emigrantet dhe opinjonin amerikan, per shqiperine , as mos u shqeteso hic aspak.
...
Amerika e njeh vendin tone me rrenje e dhemballe jo po nuk njika trafikun e  femres e te droges dhe gjithe krimin , dhe e paskan marre vesh me shkrimin e ketij cunit, dhe ku, ne nje gaqete lokale?!!
...Ajo qe me shqeteson eshte  se ti ke demtuar (nese ke demtuar me tej viktimat, dhe qe shkrimi yt nuk ka sensibiluazuar askend per te bere ate qe duhet bere. dmth  ate  qe ka thene albo.

Keto fare shqiptaresh qe te paskan  rene ne qafe  dhe qe te paskan thene  qe paske demtuar patriotizmin duhet te jene si do deshtake  te arsmuar,  do shitesa  te rendomte   shtepish neper komanite  me emer te amerikes, do bojaxhi, qe na quhen bisnesmene, apo soj e sorollope te tip ekrem bardha, qe gjoja ne  ne emer te patriotizmit heshtin e nuk bejne asgje vec mblidhen pese e nga tre e  bejne nga nje tv skadal, per tu mbushur mendjen vetes se keto qenkan elita  e lobit shiptare ne usa.
Ti shqetesohu, po ke ndermend per tu shqetesuar  jo pse e ke bere kete shkrim ne kete gazete, por  se , mesazhi yt qe  nje vrime ne uje e nuk bere  dot asgje. Po jo se na qenkan shqetesuar patriotet. Dhe here tjeter  coje ujin ku do ti ...!

----------

